# Here are our newborn diapering pics (and she is 1 week old today!)



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Hi Mamas!

I have done my best to take tons of pics of Anika's NB dipes (link below) on her since I know that buying for a newborn is tough since you don't have a baby to actually try them on - and once they arrive they are already growing out of them by the minute. :LOL









Anika was born 1 week ago at about 7 pounds 10 ounces (per the fish scale...so it may be a touch off). She may or may not be back to her birth weight yet, so all the pics reflect about that weight. All the diapers and covers are NB size or size 0. I have had such a great time with her diapers! Hee hee!

My experience so far:

Meconium is SO not bad. No staining here. Overall it has been really easy and I am so glad I went with fitteds since they have been great at holding in messes and I am prefold challenged!

I am LOVING my wool! I have tons of PUL covers in case wool didn't work as well (due to poop leaks or whatever), but I am not using them at all really. Of my PUL covers, my snap Proraps are my fave.

For wool, we have knitted soakers, Toot Sweet covers and Bumpys. The Bumpy is HUGE and it is NB size (see the pics), so we haven't used that yet for real. I LOVE my Warm Heart Woolies NB soaker the most. It fits perfectly and seems so comfy! I also love the Mosaic Moon NB/SM soaker, but the leg holes are a little too big still. The NB Toot Sweet covers are awesome and PERFECT for overnight. Those things hold like the Hoover Dam!

For fitteds, there is a hands down *overall* winner - the Kindhearted Women NB diapers. These things fit awesome (they truly fit Anika from the moment she was born and will for a bit), are SUPER absorbant, a great price, etc. These have the whole package. I know they aren't "hyena" (the NB ones are generally pretty available at www.granolamoms.com) but they are so awesome that they should be! Not to mention that the proceeds go to orphans in Haiti. A whole NB stash of these would be more than anyone could need. I took pics both with and without the cord (without the cord are later in the album since it fell off yesterday). They fit awesome both ways and will fit for a bit, I think.

But don't get me wrong, I love ALL my fitteds. They all rock. But the KHW have the whole package, KWIM? While all the dipes are cute, none are very absorbant since they are so teeny weeny (which makes perfect sense...). The more "hyena" dipes are really nice, I can't say that they are worth the 'stalking' stress to get, though. I have a ton of Kissaluvs, but they are the last thing I reach for. They are not too absorbant and pretty bulky. Not that trim is important for a NB, but it seems more comfy to sleep in a more trim diaper. I can see why most stashes start with these, though (as mine did) since they are readily available, easy to resell, and fairly affordable. But still, I would spend money on KHW dipes before these any day. (There is a .50 price difference, I believe.)

I think I am missing just a couple of pictures - namely the Very Baby XS dipe (although the cover is pictured over it). That diaper frustrates me a little because the snaps are placed far apart so either it is too loose or too tight as she is in between settings (and has been since birth), but it is too darn cute, well made, and fluffy soft! I just wish there were more snaps!









Without further blabbing... Anika's Diapers


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing! (I like the little reviews of each dipe too







)
What a beautiful babe...


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

nak.
your baby is so beautiful and so are her diapers. may i ask for the link for the bridget's soaker. i must have one.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

omg! what a precious baby person you have there. baby baby baby

thanks so much for sharing. i simply cannnot wait for my girlchild!

tabitha


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

She's a week old already!?!!?!? Man...

She is a sweetheart, and those diapers are beautiful!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Awwwww....She is just precious! I could only see like half the pics but of what I did see, she is gorgeous! Cute Dipes! Congrats momma!


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

Laura,

She's DARLING!!!! And thanks for the newborn diaper reviews, those will come in handy as I'm finishing up my stash!


----------



## pixiemama (Dec 6, 2002)

What a gorgeous little girl. Congrats! Pretty, pretty diapers too! Off to look at KHW...


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

AWWW.. makes me want to have another one.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

What a precious little girl you have! And I want to CD a newborn and have all the money I'd need to buy that many great diapers. LOL SOOO cute!!! Love the sheep and the warm heart woolies...


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

OMG, your precious little one makes me want another and my guy is only 4 months old. I only did Kissaluv 0's for newborn dipes.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

What a precious little baby!!







Man, you have an awesome nb stash too!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

ShooWeeee. She's beautiful! And a great model









Thats a mighty enviable stash. I know you've been having fun w/ it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BoxOfRainMama (Jan 22, 2004)

She is beautiful!

~edited~ saw the answer to my question


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for posting these!

It was great to see the KHW and Loveybums on a "model". I'm so glad I grabbed 4 of the n/b KHW when I had the chance! The little reviews are great - glad I skipped out on the Kissaluvs: I thought they seemed expensive relative to other, cuter diapers.

I'm also getting tempted to get a wool soaker. I stuck to PUL for n/b since I figured they wouldn't last long, and it's alot to spend...but then I keep hearing all these new mamas raving about their n/b wool.

Your daughter is sOOOOOOO beautiful. It just brought tears to my eyes to see her and realize that I'm going to have another little one around the house soon!!! I'm so happy!!


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow that was fun too look at! I wish you had your baby back when I was getting my NB stash together. This should get stickied!


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:

Oh, I just loved looking at all those photos. I'm never ever going to need newborn dipes (which makes me a little sad) so I just love seeing those precious pictures and those teeny little dipes. So wonderful! What a wonderful mama you are to take all those pictures to help others!

Holli
Me too Holli...
Omgoodness where did the week go? She has diapers fit for the princess that she is. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

oh my goodness, should not have opened this post. bad, newborn baby pangs. ouch. :LOL

she's beautiful and if i ever have a third baby i'll come looking for this post when deciding on a nb stash. thanks so much for the thorough descriptions and pictorial!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I







d see your baby and thanks for all the info that will help us who will go after you.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

What a precious little baby! Anika is a cutie - and such a good diaper model!







And, great commentaries on all the dipes and covers - good info to keep handy.







Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

I love the bunnies on the back of the Brigette's soaker! Adorable. And what a sweeet little babe


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

what great pics!
You have a beautiful baby!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

AWESOME diapers and VERY cute baby


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

What a fantastic little model! Thank you so much for posting this. I only have a few fitted dipes for my little one but I am so glad I did get at least one KHW newborn. I really want one of those warm heart woolies soakers, it looks so perfect. I can't wait for my little girl to get here now.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

She's precious! Our babies were born a week apart, Max was 5/20. We are loving wool too and not using our PUL much, and I agree about the KHWs. They are among my favs, along with Elbee x-small, BBH and RB FLAMs. The KHW have hidden snaps which I like and not many nb dipes have that, and they really are more absorbant, I save mine for night. My guy was 9 lbs 8 ozs so as cute as the BBH and FLAMs are, I am starting to wonder why I got so many nb dipes, he barely fits in them already and soaks them practically instantly since there's not tons of coverage on him with those.

Your dd looks adorable in all her diapers!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Oh I love the red FCB. It's beautiful! Thank you for sharing all the info and pics. Very helpful. I'll have to try one of th KHW dipes. Very cute babe and the dipes fit her great, all but a few anyway.


----------



## mymommyto4 (May 25, 2003)

A beautiful baby with beautiful diapers









BTW, Noble and Lydia were both weighed with fish scales, too :LOL


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

WOW!!! First of all, Anika is beautiful! congratulations! 2nd, how sweet are those dipes? The KHW and Loveybums are beyond adorable! I'm just starting CD with my 14 month old (kindof fell into it) and am just beginning to accumulate a stash. I've been looking at the loveybums & now I know i have to get some!

Thanks for the great reviews!

Monica

Mom to siobhan 14 months & CD newbie


----------



## rachel (Dec 13, 2001)

She's beautiful!
Great NB diaper stash!


----------



## Shefalismommy (Mar 14, 2004)

Congratulations! What a beautiful baby and cutie dipes.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks! Can we keep this thread as this is the most awesome slide show of newborn dipes I've seen.

My favs are the LC fitteds and the Bridgets soaker. I just love the design on the back, its the sweetest thing!


----------



## gingerlane (May 10, 2004)

Dh and I have started talking about having another babe and after looking at all of these, I'm even MORE excited about it!!! I didn't start CD w/dd until she was a couple of months old, so never had the joy of nb dipers!

Oh, you people will be the death of my bank account. Shhhh, don't tell dh!


----------



## Susan_McCormack (Apr 20, 2004)

She is absolutely beautiful! What a perfect angelic face! And I love all the pictures of dipes on a newborn. It will help me to pick out some fitteds for the next one


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow Laura! She is beautiful!!!! Thanks for the dipe piccys--that's awesome!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

She's BEAUTIFUL! (And so are the dipes!)

I've never had a babe that small.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh wow she is sooooo precious, makes me even more excited to be pregnant now







Thank you soooooooooooo much for all that great information and the wonderful pics, I was thinking about KHW and now I will definetly have to get some whenever she is able to make them again. Such a great slide show!!!!!!

Kitty


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Thanks for taking the time to post this. Gorgeous baby, gorgeous diapers. I love all the pink!!! I'm jealous!


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Laura, that's by FAR the best NB stash review I've ever seen/read!! You did a terrific job mama!









Makes me see what I need to get a few of before my baby girl makes her appearance.

And last but certainly not least...........your Anika is SO SO SO beautiful!! She's so happy and alert! A natural camera ham


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

She's beautiful and what a lovely name! I'm in awe of your time and organization to post such a great review!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Annika is so darling!
Thanks for taking the time to share with us!
I so wish I could/would have a girl......sigh.........


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I just wanted to bump this up from forever ago and say that I wish wish wish the mods would STICKY THIS THREAD--it has the best collection of newborn diapering pictures EVER and I search the forum looking for it every couple of weeks --especially now that I'm a pregnant mama thinking about these things! :LOL


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
I search the forum looking for it every couple of weeks --especially now that I'm a pregnant mama thinking about these things! :LOL

Congratulations Angelica! I didn't know you were pg!


----------



## Kaya's Mama (Jan 13, 2002)

thanks for sharing all those pictures! She is just beautiful!! oh the dipes are cute too!


----------



## ekortering (Mar 2, 2004)

Your daughter is beautiful and so alert! My DD who was born 4/22/04 had the same birth weight. I love, love, love all your knit soakers. I am knitting one right now for my DD. Can't wait to get it done and try it on her. I never liked Kissaluvs either. I think they did a great job advertising their diaper, but the one I had was just too bulky. If you continue using PUL covers, try Bummis SWW. They were my favorites for Abby.

Thanks for sharing your pictures,

Erin in Delaware


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I had never seen this thread before! Beautiful diapers and a very beautiful baby!


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the bump Angelica! I have been wnating to add a fe wmore nb fitteds but wasn't sure what to get...Now what are LC's and where can I get some? :LOL


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

that's it. i'm having another one.







awesome pics, sweet baby and great dipes!


----------



## mamma2kaden (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow! That was beautiful!


----------



## rachel (Dec 13, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
--especially now that I'm a pregnant mama thinking about these things! :LOL

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

She's so GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations! You make me regret using pfs for the newborn period :LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Laura, is this giving you flashbacks yet? :LOL


----------



## Keyswalee (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for your newborn reviews! I was just asking for some reviews and one of them was Kissaluvs. I'm glad to hear an opinion and see that there may be better options!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I love looking at lauras nb diaper pics







And the cutest thing... here is my willow in that same MM soaker because Laura was so awesome to pass it on








http://www.girlwomangoddess.com/gall...willowMMsoaker








its getting lots of love from newborn babies!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Oooh! Anika is sooo sweet! OMG! Best nb stash i've seen!!!


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

too cute diapers too.







Congrats mama


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
I love looking at lauras nb diaper pics







And the cutest thing... here is my willow in that same MM soaker because Laura was so awesome to pass it on








http://www.girlwomangoddess.com/gall...willowMMsoaker








its getting lots of love from newborn babies!

Please feel free to pass it this way and it can get more newborn love in about 6 weeks or so :LOL


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

What a beautiful baby you have there!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

OMGosh! You guys! You all are so sweet.














I just loved the newborn diapering - it was FABULOUS! I still love it, but there is just something magical about diapering a little person that small in soft, luxurious cloth... In fact, Anika has never worn anything BUT cloth!









Tiff - I am SO glad that soaker went to such a great home.







I almost had to keep that one for the memory box, but I think it is better served where it is.









And girls - Anika is now almost 7 months old! She is sitting, crawling, pulling up, etc. ACK! Where did my teeny baby go?!?! And I haven't been able to take ANY pictures of her as she won't stay still long enough.







Bohoo for me! LOL! Here she is 1 month ago in a set knit for her by a wonderful mama at www.woolywonder.com/forums in a swap: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...r/IMG_8177.jpg

I am SO thrilled that the album helps others! I plan to leave it all up as long as possible! And CONGRATS to the expecting mamas!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

She is SOO cute!! I have had several people ask me who that "cute baby" is on my gallery... BTW did my pkg arrive?


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My3babes*
She is SOO cute!! I have had several people ask me who that "cute baby" is on my gallery... BTW did my pkg arrive?

Awww! I love that she is in your gallery!














And the package came and, of course, the set is DARLING!!! I just love your stuff.







I can't wait to see those improved BottomBumpers too. How great!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

THanks.. after I posted I thought "I changed my siggy to BB" and thought she is going to think I am crazy!! :crazy

LOL Well I am but that is a whole nother issue!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Bumping for all to admire again. It's just _gotta_ be stickied, this photo gallery of Laura's. :llove


----------



## Free Thinker (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks so much for sharing! I love the LC dipe, and the FLAM. Wish I had some in my stash, but I stuck w/ Kissaluvs







After looking at this, I think I might just try some wool. I had decided to stick w/ PUL for the NB stage, b/c of the poo issue.


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

How cute - congratulations!


----------

